# Urteil: Kein Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechtes (§312 d BGB) ohne ordnungsgem. Belehrung



## 118xx (22 Januar 2009)

Das der Entscheidung zugrunde liegende Problem besteht bei Dienstleistungen häufig, sei es bei Nutzlosanbietern oder z.B. auch bei Internetprovidern. Die Anbieter belehren die Kunden schlecht, fehlerhaft, unzutreffend oder sogar gar nicht über das nach Fernabsatzregeln bestehende Widerrufsrecht. Dies führt eigentlich dazu, dass die Widerrufsfrist gar nicht zu laufen beginnt und der Kunde "endlos" widerrufen kann (vgl §355 Abs. 2 BGB).
Sobald der Kunde dann aber die Dienstleistung nutzt berufen sich die Anbieter auf §312 d Abs. 3 Ziff. 2  BGB. Dieser lautet:


			
				§312 d BGB schrieb:
			
		

> Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch in folgenden Fällen: ...bei einer sonstigen Dienstleistung, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Verbrauchers vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Verbraucher diese selbst veranlasst hat.


Unter den Juristen umstritten ist die Frage, ob das Widerrufsrecht auch dann erlischt, wenn der Verbraucher sein Widerrufsrecht noch nicht kennt bzw noch nicht ordnungsgemäß belehrt wurde.

Das AG Wuppertal hat sich nunmehr der verbraucherfreundlichen Auffassung angeschlossen, dass das Widerrufsrecht nicht erlischt solange der Verbraucher keine Kenntnis davon hatte, mithin ordnungsgemäß belehrt wurde.



> 32 C 152/08 Verkündet am 01.12.2008
> 
> AMTSGERICHT WUPPERTAL
> IM NAMEN DES VOLKES
> ...



_Anmerkung der Vollständigkeit halber: Es läuft derzeit noch ein Urteilsberichtigungsverfahren, da die zugesprochenen Inkassokosten und Mahnkosten i.H.v. 32,75 nicht in den Tenor aufgenommen wurden._


----------



## 118xx (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Urteil: Kein Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechtes (§312 d BGB) ohne ordnungsgem. Belehr*

Hier noch als PDF


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Urteil: Kein Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechtes (§312 d BGB) ohne ordnungsgem. Belehr*

Interessantes Urteil, vielen Dank.
Wenn es anders ausgefallen wäre, dann wäre der § 312 d BGB ein Schlupfloch, um die Pflicht zur Widerrufsbelehrung zu umgehen.
Es kann aber nicht so sein, dass ein Unternehmen sich nachträglich unter Hinweis auf diesen Paragraphen von der Pflicht reinwäscht, zumindest in einer Widerrufsbelehrung auf die Tatsache hinzuweisen, dass der Kunde mit sofortiger Inanspruchnahme auf eben dieses Recht verzichtet.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Urteil: Kein Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechtes (§312 d BGB) ohne ordnungsgem. Belehr*

Wirklich ein schönes Urteil. Wissen Sie, ob das Urteil rechtskräftig geworden ist? Berufung wurde ja zugelassen.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## 118xx (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Urteil: Kein Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechtes (§312 d BGB) ohne ordnungsgem. Belehr*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wirklich ein schönes Urteil. Wissen Sie, ob das Urteil rechtskräftig geworden ist? Berufung wurde ja zugelassen.
> Vielen Dank!


Ich vermute sehr stark, dass es rechtskräftig wurde.
Es ist bisher keine Mitteilung vom Landgericht über eine Berufung eingegangen obwohl Zustellung Mitte Dezember war. Zudem betreibt die Gegenseite ein Urteilsberichtigungsverfahren wegen der vom Gericht irrtümlich nicht in den Tenor aufgenommen Mahn und Inkassokosten. Könnte man sich dann doch sparen und in die Berufung packen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: Urteil: Kein Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechtes (§312 d BGB) ohne ordnungsgem. Belehr*

Andere Fragen:

...ein deutscher Käufer bestellt Ware übers Internet bei einem italienischen Händler, Lieferung erfolgt nach Deutschland.



welches Recht ist anwendbar, deutsches oder italienisches? Kommt es womöglich darauf an, welchen Geschäftsbedingungen der Käufer bei der Bestellung zustimmt?
ist es rechts, wenn der italienische Händler einen Widerruf des deutschen Kunden nur per Einschreiben/Rückschein akzeptiert?

Neue Widerrufsbelehrung 2010: Was Shopbetreiber und eBay-Händler wissen müssen

Beispiel: Herrenlinie der Kollektion Sonnenbrillen Ferrari.


giarre.com info: Allgemeine Verkaufsbedingungen
giarre.com info: Rueckgaberecht


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: Urteil: Kein Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechtes (§312 d BGB) ohne ordnungsgem. Belehr*

Im Fernabsatz ist m.W. immer das Recht im Land des Verbrauchers anzuwenden. Der Ort, wo die Dienstleistung erbracht wird. EU-Richtlinie.
http://www.anwaltsinfo.de/html/urteilaktuell.HTM
OLG Karlsruhe Aktenzeichen: 15 U 226/06
Urteil vom 05.09.2007


> Aus der Regelung des § 474 Abs. 2 BGB und der Verkehrsanschauung ergibt sich, dass bei der Lieferung von Verbrauchsgütern im Fernabsatz regelmäßig eine Bringschuld vorliegt, Erfüllungsort ist also der Wohnsitz des Verbrauchers (MüKo-Krüger, 5. Auflage, § 269 BGB RZ 20; Graf von Westphalen -Thüsing, Vertragsrecht und AGB-Klauselwerke, Versandhandel, RZ 20).



Sicherlich ist es nicht rechtens, wenn der Widerruf nur per ES+RS akzeptiert wird. Allerdings stellt sich die praktische Frage der Beweisbarkeit.
Im Notfall müsste aber der Lieferant selbst erst einmal nachweisen, dass er seinen Informationspflichten aus § 312c BGB nachgekommen ist und über das Widerrufsrecht informiert hat.


----------



## Heiko (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Urteil: Kein Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechtes (§312 d BGB) ohne ordnungsgem. Belehr*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Im Fernabsatz ist m.W. immer das Recht im Land des Verbrauchers anzuwenden. Der Ort, wo die Dienstleistung erbracht wird. EU-Richtlinie.



Stimmt zumindest wenn es um Verbraucher geht. Bei B2B kann das anders sein.


----------

